# usb -> seriell Konverter

## obscurus

Hallo!

Mein Laptop IBM Thinkpad hat keine serielle Schnittstelle und wollte mir einen USB zu seriell (RS232) Konverter zulegen.

Allerdings möchte ich nicht ins blaue hinein etwas kaufen und dann gibts keine Treiber, oder die funktionieren nicht gescheit. Ich möchte das Ding hinterher auch gescheit nutzen können...

Daher meine Frage, ob sich jemand sowas bereits zugelegt hat und eine Empfehlung aussprechen kann. Ob negativ oder positiv, das ist egal.

Bezugsquelle mit ca. Preis wäre sicher nicht verkehrt. :)

Danke!

----------

## Haldir

Gibt dutzende USB->RS232 Konverter, viele haben den Prolific 2303 Chipsatz drin, der wird auch unterstützt von aktuellen 2.6er Kernels, gibt einen ganzen Haufen unterstützter Geräte (eigenes  Untermenu unter USB Config).  Hab aber ehrlich gesagt das Ding unter Linux noch nicht häufig benützt, (war mal für nen uralten Palm), erkannt hat ers.

Kostenpunkt 20-30 Euro, Bezugsquelle: viele  :Wink: 

Bevor du dir so nen Ding kaufst, find raus welchen Chipsatz es nimmt und google  :Wink: 

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Bezugsquelle: z.B. http://www.reichelt.de/ Artikelname "USB SERIELL"

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## obscurus

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten!

Der Prolific 2303 Chipsatz ist ja tatsächlich weit verbreitet - wow! ;)

Und ich hab mir tatsächlich einen Converter bei Reichelt für schlappe 10,30 EUR geholt.

Allerdings sitze ich nun den ganzen Abend daran ihn ans Laufen zu bekommen und komm nicht weiter.

Nachdem ich die Treiberdateien für linux auf Platte gebannt hatte, bin ich den Anleitungen gefolgt.

```

Q:  How to install USB 1.1 TO RS232 Cable Linux driver and compile?  

  

A:  1. Under root folder, create a new folder and copy USB 1.1 TO RS232 Cable source code to new folder.

2. Open "Makefile" with GEDIT or KATE under new folder.

3. Modify line 5 "KINCLUDES=/usr/src/linux/include".

Example: "KINCLUDES=/usr/src/linux-2.4.7-10/include". 

You could find folder name on Linux.

4. Open terminal mode and login root user.

5. Go to the new folder and then type "make all" to compile the PL-2303 source code. This will create two files: "pl2303.o" and "usbserial.o".

6. Type "make inst" that will install the PL-2303 Linux driver into Linux.

7. Plug the PL-2303 cable into USB port and key-in "dmesg", it will show "Prolific USB Serial Adapter converter now attached to ttyUSB0 (orusb/tts/0 for devfs)". This me

ans the cable is now working under Linux.

Note: You must login into root user in order to successfully compile and install.

```

Mein Makefile sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```

KINCLUDES=/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include

# uncomment line below if you have SMP

#SMPFLAGS=      -D__SMP__ -DCONFIG_SMP=1

# Unless you have a 386/486, you shouldn't need

# to change anything below here...

CPUFLAGS=       -DCPU=686 -march=i686

MODULE=         pl2303

CC=             gcc

KERNFLAGS=      \

        -D__KERNEL__ -I$(KINCLUDES) $(CPUFLAGS) $(SMPFLAGS) \

        -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer \

        -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DMODULE

EXTRA_CFLAGS= -DEXPORT_SYMTAB

# DBGCFLAGS = -DDEBUG -DUSB_SERIAL_DEBUG

CFLAGS=         $(KERNFLAGS) $(DBGCFLAGS)

```

Meine Flags in der make.conf sehen so aus:

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer"

```

Als Antwort auf "make all"bekomme ich:

```

make all

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include -DCPU=686 -march=i686  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -DMODULE  -c pl2303.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from pl2303.c:14:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:6:25: mach_mpspec.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/smp.h:18,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from pl2303.c:14:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:8: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:9: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:10: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:12: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:20: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:20: error: conflicting types for `mp_bus_id_to_type'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:8: error: previous declaration of `mp_bus_id_to_type'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:22: error: `MAX_IRQ_SOURCES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:24: error: `MAX_MP_BUSSES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:24: error: conflicting types for `mp_bus_id_to_pci_bus'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:12: error: previous declaration of `mp_bus_id_to_pci_bus'

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/smp.h:20,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from pl2303.c:14:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/io_apic.h:158: error: `MAX_IRQ_SOURCES' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/io_apic.h:158: error: conflicting types for `mp_irqs'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/mpspec.h:22: error: previous declaration of `mp_irqs'

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from pl2303.c:14:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/smp.h:72:26: mach_apicdef.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from pl2303.c:14:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/smp.h: In function `hard_smp_processor_id':

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/smp.h:76: warning: implicit declaration of function `GET_APIC_ID'

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/irq.h:21,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from pl2303.c:26:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from pl2303.c:26:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/irq.h: At top level:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/irq.h:71: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/irq.h:73,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from pl2303.c:26:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/hw_irq.h:28: error: `NR_IRQ_VECTORS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/hw_irq.h:32: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/usb.h:15,

                 from pl2303.c:26:

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/irq.h:78: error: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from pl2303.c:33:

usb-serial.h:74: error: field `tqueue' has incomplete type

pl2303.c: In function `prolific_sa_open':

pl2303.c:183: error: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' undeclared (first use in this function)

pl2303.c:183: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

pl2303.c:183: error: for each function it appears in.)

pl2303.c:194: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

pl2303.c:198: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

pl2303.c: In function `prolific_sa_close':

pl2303.c:216: error: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' undeclared (first use in this function)

pl2303.c: In function `prolific_sa_set_termios':

pl2303.c:311: error: called object is not a function

pl2303.c:311: error: parse error before string constant

pl2303.c: In function `prolific_sa_ioctl':

pl2303.c:416: error: called object is not a function

pl2303.c:416: error: parse error before string constant

pl2303.c: In function `prolific_set_dcr_state':

pl2303.c:510: error: called object is not a function

pl2303.c:510: error: parse error before string constant

pl2303.c: In function `prolific_sa_write':

pl2303.c:568: warning: implicit declaration of function `FILL_BULK_URB'

pl2303.c:574: error: too few arguments to function `usb_submit_urb'

pl2303.c:576: error: called object is not a function

pl2303.c:576: error: parse error before string constant

pl2303.c: In function `prolific_sa_write_bulk_callback':

pl2303.c:606: warning: implicit declaration of function `queue_task'

pl2303.c:606: error: `tq_immediate' undeclared (first use in this function)

pl2303.c:607: warning: implicit declaration of function `mark_bh'

pl2303.c:607: error: `IMMEDIATE_BH' undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4/include/linux/module.h: At top level:

pl2303.c:31: warning: `debug' defined but not used

make: *** [pl2303.o] Error 1

```

Was läuft schief??

Auch das ähnliche Howto http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_GPS_/_Microsoft_GPS-360 hat mich nicht weiter gebracht.

```
lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 003 Device 005: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000  

```

```
dmesg|grep usb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 3

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 4

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 5

```

In  /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/serial/ hatte ich keine pl2303.* drin. Mein Versuch ein make modules im Verzeichnis  /usr/src/linux zu machen, nachdem ich die pl2303.c und pl2303.h aus dem Linuxverzeichnis der TreiberCD in  /usr/src/linux/drivers/usb/serial/ kopiert hatte, brachte nichts. Also er hat keine Module und pl2303.o erstellt.

Folgendes ist vielleicht auch interessant:

```

tail -f /var/log/everything/current 

Jan 22 03:28:30 [kernel] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 7

```

Hat irgendjemand ne Idee woran es liegt?

Was mach ich falsch?

Oder bin ich nur einfach zu übermüdet? ... ;)

Gruß und N8!

----------

## Haldir

Hatte ich nicht geschrieben du sollst in die Kernel schauen?

Die Linuxtreiber sind scho länger in der Kernel drin, du brauchst net versuchen die alten 2.4 Treiber zu bauen...

Btw linux-2.6.10-gentoo /drivers/usb/serial hab ich eine  pl2303.c und eine pl2303.h, die ich auch im menu auswählen kann.

Documentation/usb/usb-serial.txt:Prolific PL2303 Driver

Documentation/usb/usb-serial.txt:  This driver support any device that has the PL2303 chip from Prolific

----------

## obscurus

ups, hmmm...

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!

Aber ich dachte die Unterstützung des aktuellen Kernels sei damit abgedeckt, daß er bei "lsusb" erkannt wird...

Aber klar, da müßte schon etwas mehr sein.

Danke Haldir für den eindeutigen Hinweis auf die /usr/src/linux/Documentation/usb/usb-serial.txt! Hätt ich den doch eher gefunden...

Bei meiner Suche per google und hier im Forum, bin ich leider nicht drauf gestoßen.

Dann werd ich mich mal dran begeben...

Muß ich nun den ganzen Kernel neu kompilieren, nur weil ich eine Option "vergessen" habe?

----------

## Sas

Es reicht auch, wenn du den Treiber als Modul <M> wählst und dann 'make modules modules_install' ausführst.

----------

## obscurus

ich habs nun per kernelunterstützung versucht.

Dazu bin ich in das bestehende /usr/src/linux gegangen und hab dort ein make menuconfig gemacht. Dort dann 

```

Device Drivers  --->

     USB support  --->

     <*> Support for Host-side USB 

     USB Serial Converter support  ---> 

           <*> USB Serial Converter support

            [*]   USB Generic Serial Driver                                                                                                <*>   USB Prolific 2303 Single Port Serial Driver 

```

ausgewählt, config gespeichert und ein "make && make install" gemacht.

Die Antwort:

```

make && make install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

make[1]: `arch/i386/kernel/asm-offsets.s' is up to date.

  CHK     include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

dnsdomainname: Unknown host

  CHK     usr/initramfs_list

  CC      drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.o

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: In function `usb_serial_probe':

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:962: error: `PL2303_VENDOR_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:962: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:962: error: for each function it appears in.)

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:963: error: `PL2303_PRODUCT_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:964: error: `ATEN_VENDOR_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c:965: error: `ATEN_PRODUCT_ID' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[3]: *** [drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/usb/serial] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/usb] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2

```

Dazu sagen sollte ich vielleicht noch, daß ich die pl2303.c und pl2303.h erst ins Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux/driver/usb/serial kopieren mußte, weil die nicht vorhanden waren, aber von der usb-serial.c benötigt werden.

Die selben Meldungen kommen, egal ob ich den Adapter drin hab, oder nicht.

Also da ist doch ein prinzipieller Fehler oder?

----------

## Sas

Also dass du erst irgendwas da rein kopieren musst, sollte so nicht sein. Was für einen Kernel nutzt du denn und bist du sicher, dass die Quelltexte vollständig sind? Wo hast du die Dateien her kopiert?

Ich denke, du solltest mal lieber einen kompletten Kernel (via portage) herunterladen und es dann nochmal versuchen.

----------

## NightDragon

 *Quote:*   

> make && make install

 

Bei der 2.6er Kernel heißt da doch

 *Quote:*   

> make && make modules_install && modules-update

 

Oder?

Dann einfach, das kabel an den rechner stecken, ins syslog schauen und dann sollte dort stehen wies ausschaut.

----------

## Sas

Spielt keine Rolle, er crasht ja schon beim erstellen des Kernels selbst.

----------

## obscurus

Ich nutze einen "frischen" Kernel: gentoo-dev-sources in Version 2.6.10-r4

Ich denke in /usr/src/linux sind die Linux-Kernel-Quellen drin. Je nach Konfig kompilier ich mir den Kernel zusammen. Also meiner Meinung nach bräuchte ich den aktuellen Kernel doch nicht noch mal emergen... Oder doch?

Daß ich da was reinkopieren muß, hat mich auch sehr gewundert.

Die pl2303.c und .h hab ich von der Treiber-CD.

Laut dem HOWTO http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Compile_a_Kernel_Manually#Compiling_the_kernel heißt es beim 2.6er Kernel tatsächlich

```
make && make modules_install
```

,

da ich aber keine Module hab, sondern alles fest im Kernel steckt, sollte mein

```
make && make install
```

doch ausreichen oder?

Aber selbst wenn ich ein 

```
make && make modules_install
```

 mache, bekomm ich die selbe Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Sas

Ja, du hast schon den richtigen Befehl eingegeben, allerdings wundert mich doch _sehr_, dass die Dateien nicht da sind! Ich habe zwar gerade nur den 2.6.7-gentoo-r11 und den 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 zum Nachschauen zur Hand, aber bei beiden Kernel-Quellen sind die von dir genannten Dateien genau da, wo sie sein sollten.

Deshalb gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass bei dir irgendetwas schief gelaufen ist und würde dennoch empfehlen, den Kernel mal neu zu emergen. Sicher dir vorher noch die /usr/src/linux/.config, schmeiß den alten komplett runter und lade ihn dir neu.

----------

## NightDragon

@Sas .. sorry hatte ich übersehen!

Hm ich hab auch die gen-dev-sources-2.6.10-r6 und den treiber als modul.

Funktioniert problemlos.

Evtl. nochmals die Kernel runtersaugen? Kann ja sein das mal wo irgendwie aus einem Grund was verloren ging.

----------

## obscurus

Gut, werd ich versuchen.

Aber ich soll "ihn" löschen, wen?

Den Kernel doch kaum, schließlich läuft der doch.

Oder die Kernelquellen in /usr/src/linux-2.6.10-gentoo-r4 ?

Kann ich diesen Ordner einfach so löschen, ohne daß was passiert?

Ich hatte ja gehofft, daß ein neues emergen alles überschreiben würde...

naja, no risk, no fun! ;)

----------

## obscurus

wie, es gibt "schon" 2.6.10-r6?

da muß ich erstmal ein esync machen...! ;)

----------

## NightDragon

Um himmelswillen, nein natürlich nicht die Kernel mit der du bootest (also unter /boot)

sondern nur den sourcecode unter /usr/src/linux...

und dann gleich im anschluss wieder holen.

die .config vorher aber aus dem verzeichnis sichern... sonst musst du ihn komplett neu durchchecken, aber das ist eh klar.

----------

## obscurus

Keine Angst, das hätt ich schon nicht gemacht, nichtmal probiert.

Aber interessieren würd es mich schon, ob das überhaupt möglich ist, einen laufenden Kernel zu löschen.

Ich tippe auf nein.

So, esync fertig.

Dann werd ich mich mal dranbegeben den aktuellen Kernel zu emergen.

Danke soweit.

Ich melde mich dann... *g*

----------

## NightDragon

Sicher kannst du.

Du kannst ja auch updates bei xorg machen, während xorg läuft usw...

Und naja... überlege mal. Wenn Du ein kernel Update machst oder ein kleines modul fix einkompilierst, machst du auch keine 2. Datei sondern kopierst Sie über die alte kernel in /boot...

Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher, aber die Kernel glaub ich wird komplett in den RAM geladen.

----------

## Sas

Genau. Anders wäre es ja auch gar nicht möglich den Kernel auf einer Partition zu halten, die beim Laufen des Systems gar nicht gemountet ist.

----------

## Haldir

Wie Sas schon sagte, die Dateien müssen schon da sein, wenn nicht, mal Kernel aktualisieren.

So und jetzt für den kleinen Gelben Zettel am Monitor (zum draufschreiben):

"Die Treiber CD fasse ich nicht an"

----------

## obscurus

kernel löschen etc -- ahso, mein Verständnis wird größer. :)

jawoll, die Treiber-CD wird nicht mehr angefasst! ;)

Das Kompilieren ist gut durchgelaufen. Die beiden Dateien waren auch dort an ihrem Ort.

Allerdings, funzt das entweder nicht so recht, oder ich spreche nicht das richtige Gerät an:

/dev/usb/tts/0

Ich habs mit minicom versucht und der Bildschrim bleibt tot.

Dieses Gerät gab es aber vorher nicht, also müßte es das sein...

Oder wie finde ich raus, um welches Gerät es sich nun handelt?

----------

## Sas

dmesg

----------

## obscurus

aha, es müßte 

/dev/ttyUSB0 

sein.

```

Jan 22 15:35:00 [kernel] usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Jan 22 15:35:00 [kernel] pl2303 3-2:1.0: PL-2303 converter detected

Jan 22 15:38:41 [kernel] PL-2303 ttyUSB0: pl2303_send - failed submitting write urb, error -19

                - Last output repeated 2 times -

Jan 22 15:40:01 [/usr/sbin/cron] (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons )

```

kann damit jemand etwas anfangen?

```

test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/run-crons
```

bringt auch nichts. Er vergleicht sich doch dann mit sich selber oder?

langsam langweilt mich das.

warum kann das nicht einfach funzen? *g*

----------

## obscurus

ups, /dev/ttyUSB0 gibt es gar nicht.

ich dachte alle Gerätschaften wären im Verzeichnis "devices", also /dev.

ein

```
find / -name ttyUSB*
```

 förderte folgendes zutage:

```
/sys/class/tty/ttyUSB1

/sys/class/tty/ttyUSB0

/sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/PL-2303/ttyUSB1

/sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/PL-2303/ttyUSB0

/sys/bus/usb-serial/devices/ttyUSB1

/sys/bus/usb-serial/devices/ttyUSB0

/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/ttyUSB1

```

welches ist denn nun das richtige device?

ich hab zwar alle ausprobiert, aber es will immer noch nicht so recht.

(es sind übrigens 2 devices, weil ich den Adapter mal raus und wieder reingesteckt habe. So wird die Zahl um einen hochgezählt).

```
dmesg
```

hilft hier direkt weiter, welche Zahl grad "dran" ist, danke Sas

----------

